# My latest project



## Kenbo (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, it still needs to have the finish applied, but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Some biscuit joinery, some mortise and tenon joinery and some dowel joinery thrown in the mix along with some dados. No metal fasteners at all, except for what holds the hinge on. I think Mrs Kenbo is going to make a cushion for it. She always has trouble reaching the top cupboards in the kitchen so I thought this would eliminate that problem for her. Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BarbS (Apr 6, 2014)

Very cool, Ken! Love the piano tune, too. That's called a 'hoosier stool' isn't it? Maybe not, in Canada.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 6, 2014)

Outstanding, Ken! Is that you tickling the ivories, too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 9, 2014)

BarbS said:


> Very cool, Ken! Love the piano tune, too. That's called a 'hoosier stool' isn't it? Maybe not, in Canada.



I'm not exactly sure what they are called. My wife calls it a god send. 

Thanks for the kind words guys.

(and no, it's not me tickling the ivories.)


----------



## Sprung (Apr 9, 2014)

Ken, that's pretty sweet! Nice work!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2014)

That is so cool. Think I'm moving toCanada to learn how to do that.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice work Ken...did you carve out the seat area or is it flat? I remember you making a topic about building it and commenting about the seat area...


----------

